# Befehl auf Konsole ausführen



## killerbees19 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmals 

Ich habe ein simples Javaprogramm geschrieben um einige oft benötigte Funktion schnell durch ein einfaches Menü auf der Konsole aufzurufen. Klappt eigentlich recht gut. Ich verwende zum Ausführen eines anderen Javaprogramms mit Parametern dann folgendes:

```
try
{
	Runtime.getRuntime().exec("java MyFirst " + eingabe);
}
catch (IOException e)
{      
	e.printStackTrace();
}
```
Wird perfekt ausgeführt. Ich würde aber gerne das auzurufende Javaprogramm im selben Konsolenfenster aufrufen oder wenigstens ein neues Konsolenfenster öffnen. Ich habs mit cmd vor dem java probiert. Bringt leider auch keinen Erfolg, das Programm startet zwar, aber ohne Konsolenfenster.

Ich bin Java-Anfänger, habe Google und die Boardsuche wirklich gequält, aber nichts gefunden.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 


MfG Christian


----------



## zeja (18. Juni 2007)

Versuch mal javaw statt java. Das sollte ein neues Konsolenfenster öffnen.


----------



## killerbees19 (18. Juni 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bei javaw passiert das gleiche wie bei java: Das Programm startet im Hintergrund ohne Konsolenfenster 


MfG Christian


----------



## Kulabac (18. Juni 2007)

javaw ist eigentlich das ohne Konsolenfenster, zu java gehört eigentlich eins.

Probier mal

```
start java MyFirst + eingabe
```

Wobei du dann vermutlich das Problem hast, dass das Konsolenfenster nicht mehr automatisch zu geht


----------



## killerbees19 (18. Juni 2007)

zeja hat gesagt.:


> Wobei du dann vermutlich das Problem hast, dass das Konsolenfenster nicht mehr automatisch zu geht


Das wäre nicht so wichtig ;-)

Bei deinem Befehl bekomme ich leider folgende Fehlermeldung 


> java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "start": CreateProcess error=2, Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden




MfG Christian


----------



## Kulabac (19. Juni 2007)

Hmm ... schade. Dachte das wäre ne Idee. Liegt dann wohl am Windows. Unter NT/2000/XP müsste es funktionieren ... (http://www.robvanderwoude.com/ntstart.html)


----------



## killerbees19 (19. Juni 2007)

Kulabac hat gesagt.:


> Hmm ... schade. Dachte das wäre ne Idee. Liegt dann wohl am Windows. Unter NT/2000/XP müsste es funktionieren ... (http://www.robvanderwoude.com/ntstart.html)


Ich benutze WinXP, wundert mich jetzt also eigentlich schon 
Wenn ich start in der Konsole aufrufen scheints aber zu klappen...
Nur nicht vom Javaprogramm aus 
Hat dafür noch jemand eine Lösung? start scheint ja richtig zu sein, aber das Java-Programm will das wohl nicht ganz...


MfG Christian


----------



## killerbees19 (22. Juni 2007)

Hat niemand mehr eine Lösung?


MfG Christian


----------



## zeja (22. Juni 2007)

Welches Java benutzt du denn?

Sonst mal in 1.6 mit dem ProcessBuilder schauen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/269660-exec-und-batchdateien.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## killerbees19 (18. Juli 2007)

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Habe das ganz übersehen.
Werde ich mir sofort ansehen, danke für die Hilfe.


MfG Christian


----------

